# Sapelo river area fishing info needed



## 56willysnut (Dec 19, 2011)

Thinking about a trip to fish the coastal river area of the Sapelo river near Eulonia in the early spring/ winter. What can y'all tell me about the area?  Eulonia would be our base camp for a flotilla of fellow yakkers from work.


----------



## gafshr (Dec 19, 2011)

I've fished there a bunch in a kayak from the ramp by pelicans point for me its a haul to find fish. I actually went all the way to sapelo in the yak took half the day to get there we didn't really see anything close to the ramp.  I fish there a lot in my boat I've fished all over that area I haven't found anything close to the ramp.  There are some docks close that look like they might hold sheepshead.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 19, 2011)

This can be a productive area, but your timing is off somewhat.

The best time to fish the Sapelo River and Sapelo Sound is Sept, Oct, and November.  Fishing peaks at this time and there is an abundance of bait shrimp in the river and creeks.

You can always pick up a few fish at any time of the year, but fishin' is always best there in fall and early winter.

I lived at Eulonia for twenty years and spent a lot of time on these waters.  I still long for Coastal GA.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 20, 2011)

Good to see you on the board Mr. Holt, merry Christmas!


Vernon Holt said:


> This can be a productive area, but your timing is off somewhat.
> 
> The best time to fish the Sapelo River and Sapelo Sound is Sept, Oct, and November.  Fishing peaks at this time and there is an abundance of bait shrimp in the river and creeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 20, 2011)

slightly grayling said:


> _*Good to see you on the board Mr. Holt, merry Christmas!*_


 
Thank you my Friend.  It is indeed good to be here!!

The same thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2011)

The Mud River grass at high tide is the beat way to fish in a kayak.


----------



## geaux-fish (Dec 21, 2011)

Agreed, Fall ( october/november ) are best. The Julington river is great for limits of specks and redfish. Launch out of Shellman Bluff ( Fishermans Lodge ) on the Julington.  3rd week of October has always been great .  The red in my avitar was caught in Sapalo sound. Last year my brother and I caught several bull reds, one went 47+ lbs featured in last Dec. GON.   Good luck.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 27, 2011)

geaux-fish said:


> Agreed, Fall ( october/november ) are best. The Julington river is great for limits of specks and redfish. Launch out of Shellman Bluff ( Fishermans Lodge ) on the Julington.  3rd week of October has always been great .  The red in my avitar was caught in Sapalo sound. Last year my brother and I caught several bull reds, one went 47+ lbs featured in last Dec. GON.   Good luck.



Last year my mom cought a 27" red off our dock in the Julienton. Theres definately some big ones out there in the sound, had one break my line about 3 1/2 months ago that was a monster. When you find em its fun. You wont always catch em but its fun anyway.


----------

